# Memostar 1977



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Heres one i found locally it needed a new stem for the winding mechanism, which i have now managed to source. I have read a little about it being made by Sicura but cannot confirm.. any how thought i would stick some Pics on here before the item goes to a certain auction site...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice,having the box as well :thumbsup:

try it on here first,feel sure there would be interested parties


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

thing is i don't know how much to ask for it so maybe the auction site is a better option :thumbsup:


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice watch,with date of purchase and guarantee certificate also.You can check on ebay for estimate value .


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Akhila i have listed the item on fleabay 122180499215


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Always welcome

Regards,

Akhila


----------

